

Couple found guilty of having sex on Florida beach, register as sex offenenders - snowy
http://www.miamiherald.com/news/state/florida/article20191164.html

======
morpheous
"The convictions carry a maximum prison sentence of 15 years.".

Surely, this is even more silly than having sex in public.

